# Sony Cyber Shot RX1



## minicoop1985 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1 Review: Digital Photography Review

A full frame compact ICL camera? I'm not sure how exactly I should be feeling about this.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 30, 2013)

We had a discussion about the little piece of awesomeness a while back after cosmonaut bought one. He swears its all that and a bag of chips and thats pretty much the consensus I have heard from anyone else that has used one.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess, after thinking about it, it would probably be pretty convenient. Full frame performance in a small package would be appealing. Just seems like a strange and unlikely combination.


----------



## Kolia (Oct 1, 2013)

A different way to look at it:

Once upon a time, all range finders where full frame 35mm film cameras...

The RX1 is as usefull as those were back then.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> I guess, after thinking about it, it would probably be pretty convenient. Full frame performance in a small package would be appealing. Just seems like a strange and unlikely combination.



Its like finding a super hot chick that only 5'1" LOL

It would be really bad ass to have the ability to keep a FF in your pocket and be able to take it into concerts and such. 

There is the RX1r that is out now as well. Its almost the same thing but with no inhibitions. 

Digital Photography Review


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 3, 2013)

The RX1 is like a Canonet QL17 with a sensor in it and AF.


----------

